# Java webservice Serverpush



## rumpelstielz (4. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich arbeite gerade an eine kleinen Client- Server App mit einem SOAP Webservice. Der Client kann wunderbar die Funktionen vom Server aufrufen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich gerne vom Server aus dem Client mitteilen möchte das neue Daten vorliegen, die er sich bitte abholen möchte. Hier komme ich aber nicht weiter. Any ideas?
Bin für jede Idee offen. Vielleicht reichen auch die richtigen Schlagwörter um eine google suche zum Erfolg zu führen.

Gruß
Rumpel

P.S: Ich habe mich dabei an diese Tutorial gehalten: WebService in Java


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (4. Okt 2010)

Ich habe mich selber noch nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt,
aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Dir folgender Link helfen kann.
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 7.2 Design-Pattern (Entwurfsmuster)


----------



## Michael... (4. Okt 2010)

So ein WebService ist etwas passives. Der Diensteanbieter reagiert nur auf Anfragen und kann m.W. nicht aktiv Meldungen verteilen. Wenn es wichtig ist, dass die den Dienst nutzende Applikation recht/frühzeitig über das Vorhanden sein neuer Daten informiert wird, ist die Lösung per WebService eventuell nicht die Bestes und man sollte sich überlegen ob eine direkte Kommunikation via Socket nicht besser geeignet ist.
Will man beim WebService bleiben, könnte man einen zusätzlichen Dienst anbieten, der z.B. eine Checksumme oder das Datum des letzen Updates, o.ä. liefert. Die Applikation ruft dann in regelmäßigen Abständen diesen Dienst auf und vergleicht den zurückgelieferten Wert mit dem beim letzten Datentransfer gespeicherten Wert. Sind die Werte unterschiedlich, liegen neue Daten vor und können über den anderen Dienst angefordert werden.


----------



## rumpelstielz (4. Okt 2010)

hm ok, danke für die Antworten.
 Mit Sockets will ich aus div. Gründen nicht arbeiten. Aber ich dachte mir, dass ich es schon in der Art mit Webservices machen kann, wie ich es mit Sockets gemacht hätte. Pipe öffnen und dann blockieren bis der Server Daten vorhällt. Aber für Webservices find ich da keine Lösung. Gibt es in Java noch was zwischen Webservice und Socket? 

Grüße
Rumpel


----------



## Cage Hunter (4. Okt 2010)

Also wenn's ein Webinterface gäbe, könnte Ajax die Verbindung offenhalten und der Server immer kräftig nachschieben, aber ohne bleibt dir eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit regelmässig zu pollen...
Zumindest hab ich mich im Browserfernen Gebiet noch nicht damit beschäftigt^^


----------

